# The 20th generation plays rough :EG:



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2008)

From what I have heard Chen Bing is very into the applications of Chen Taijiquan

Chen Bing 20th Generation Chen Taijiquan


----------



## Myrmidon (Aug 16, 2008)

*Very good! *


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 16, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 16, 2008)

That's some great application.  Where in the form is that coming from?  Which form is it?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 16, 2008)

It is not really any specific form it is applications of Chen Taiji rooting, Tuishou, Fajing and Chan Si Jin. You however gain understanding of rooting, fajing and Chan Si Jin form training forms and training Chan Si Jin and Tuishou is push hands. Basically he REALLY understands Chen style Taijiquan.

Chen Bing is very big on applications from what I understand and he started training with his uncle Chen Xiaowang at age 6 which means he has trained Chen about 31 years.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 20, 2008)

Saw him at the Asian Festival in Columbus abour 4 years ago. He was the only performer who received a standing ovation.


----------



## marlon (Aug 20, 2008)

What i love is that these are obviously not his students.  they seem to be skeptical mma guys breing tossed around by a lighter smaller opponent in thier arena!!  thanks for both of these.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2008)

I have discovered there is a third clip too and if someone does not post it before I get home I will post it later.

Also from what I have read Chen Bing appears to have had no problems back at Chenjiagou with anyone who wanted to see how Chen would defend against just about anything that any student came up with and wanted to test him on.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 20, 2008)

Xue thank you for providing those clips.

It will allow people to see more of the martial side of Tai chi and understand how Tai chi is more than just some dance type form.


----------



## SilatFan (Aug 20, 2008)

marlon said:


> What i love is that these are obviously not his students. they seem to be skeptical mma guys breing tossed around by a lighter smaller opponent in thier arena!! thanks for both of these.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 

Actually they ARE his students and/or fellow Tai Chi practitioners.  That does not invalidate his skills but I can see how the environment the video was made in (a cage) could mislead a viewer.  I believe that Xue Shengs last posted video has Tai Chi practitioner Rosario-Graycar getting thrown in the demo.  Still nice stuff!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes clearly he is teaching/demonstrating but I still like the lines in his movement and the skill sets shown.


----------

